

How to evaluate open source E-commerce Platform? - aviral

I am trying to create a E-commerce site for my business Idea (B2B2C type). Can someone provide me with some tips on how to evaluate open source platform?
======
aviral
[http://www.webappers.com/2010/07/09/15-best-free-open-
source...](http://www.webappers.com/2010/07/09/15-best-free-open-source-
ecommerce-platforms/)

Few Platforms which I know about.

